# Foreign/Currency Exchange for transferring Lira OUT of Turkey



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

hey,

just wondering if anyone knows a good foreign/currency exchange company that offers low or no fees and a good exchange rate for transferring Turkish Lira *OUT* of Turkey 

i already have an xe.com account, but they only provide transfers from other currencies *INTO* Turkey and not *OUT*. this also seems to be the case with most other companies i've looked at. is there any that provide transfers *OUT*? or will i just have to stick with international transfers with my bank?

just trying to avoid paying the bank's fees and bad exchange rate if possible


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You can't eat the cake AND have the cake at the same time  

If the amount is not HUGE, convert the lira to USD/EUR/AUD etc. and carry the cash with you. 

Whatever the institution name is (bank, securities, etc.) you will end up paying the transfer fee, or hit by the bad exchange rate. (Some will try to get both, watch out!)


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hm, I thought that would be the case...
I just thought it was interesting that all the foreign exchange companies are willing to transfer into Turkey but none of them will transfer out. Why is that?
Yeah, I'm thinking the best thing might be to convert the TL and carry the cash over - I just didn't want that added risk of me losing my cash somehow...


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If the amount is real BIG, make sure that you declare it at the arrival point customs if the target country requires it. Otherwise, you might be labelled as a black money carrier.


----------

